# Bonding with Oogi



## Elliriyanna (Dec 16, 2014)

I am a completely new bird parent and I am pretty sure when it comes to bonding I am doing everything wrong ...

He went from gently mouthing my hands to pecking me, and I have tried coaxing him with food but he shows no interest. I read the bonding article but I am not really sure what to do. He isn't hurting me but I want us to have a positive relationship.

I am planning a couple things to help but I cant do those right away. One is a bigger cage closer to the main living area, but I need to save for a sturdy cage for that. The other is a couch in the pet room but I have to completely rearrange the space for that.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Budgies are often very submissive when you first bring them home.
As they become more comfortable, they begin to exert their independence. Taming and bonding is all about helping your budgie learn to trust you. Often a budgie simply wants to be left alone and does not appreciate being held when he simply wants some space.

Taming sessions should be short. You can have several throughout the day but your budgie needs time to explore his cage and learn to entertain himself as well. The true bonding comes when your budgie chooses to be with you. 

You may find the information in these links to be helpful:

http://talkbudgies.com/training-bonding/225961-biting-learned-often-avoidable-behavior.html

http://talkbudgies.com/training-bonding/237105-using-positive-reinforcement-training.html

http://talkbudgies.com/training-bonding/265337-basics-clicker-training.html*


----------



## Elliriyanna (Dec 16, 2014)

I keep taming sessions very short, Usually I go in for just a few minutes at a time, I talk to him and attempt to see if he wants help reaching a perch or wants any food I have to offer, I maybe stroke his chest. I try to keep things as positive as I can. But I go in several times a day.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

You have the right idea, I just don't think Oogi is responding as well to what you've planned. I would hold off on petting him and offering your hands for a few more days and make sure he's 100% comfortable with your hands in the cage before you try to get him to step up or eat out of your hand, etc. He may still be a little uncertain with your hands and was probably trying to figure it out. 

Also, try not to be nervous or frustrated in front of him, as birds are very adept at sensing emotions and it may make him more nervous. One step backward is good sometimes--it can even lead to two steps forward in the future :thumbsup:


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

Hello I think you may be in fact trying too hard  Star is right, taking a step backwards sometimes is a winner. Have you actually just sat next to his cage and talked to him, no hands, no food just simply sit next to the cage read out loud to him from a book on budgie care, this will be helping you learn as well as getting him use to your body language and voice.
By you rushing in and out a few times he will not really be feeing confident.
Sit on the floor, pay some relaxing music and talk to him. He needs to learn you are a friend, then move on to the next step. Most budgies do not like to be petted or held.


----------



## Elliriyanna (Dec 16, 2014)

It doesn't frustrate me, I know it will take time. He steps up and even likes to climb over my hands to get where he wants to go, he just isn't sure about petting yet. 

Oogi is a handfed baby if that makes a difference. 

I am working on finding a way to just spend time relaxing in the pet room. It will take some reconfiguration.


----------



## Elliriyanna (Dec 16, 2014)

The focus in the picture is wrong, but it does show that he has no issues being up on my hands, if not for long.


----------



## Elliriyanna (Dec 16, 2014)

Looks like bonding with Oogi is going to be a very slow process, he tolerates some petting but he gets annoyed with it quickly. I am not so great at reading him yet, So when he does bite I just keep gently petting him until he stops so he doesn't think the biting is driving me off. I try to end on a positive note.


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*I think it would be better if Oogi could spend more time with you; even if it means just watching you go about your business. You mention that you "go in" a few times a day. Is he in another room?*


----------



## Elliriyanna (Dec 16, 2014)

He is in my pet room, I am ordering him a more sturdy cage so he can be in my office which adjoins my living room.

The house is going to be majorly rearranged, which will end with the pet room becoming a guest bedroom, which I can take him in there and let him fly, and bond and just spend time together.


----------



## Elliriyanna (Dec 16, 2014)

So ... The cage I wanted to get for my office was on sale .. So I kinda ... Bought it ...


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*It's awesome!*


----------



## Elliriyanna (Dec 16, 2014)

Thanks, I just hope its half as nice in person. I can't wait to have my office finished, and the guest room so Oogi will have a place to be able to fly and play safely 

While the pet room is safe its not where I spend most of my time, I really think living in the main area of our house will help.


----------



## Elliriyanna (Dec 16, 2014)

Well I decided to try something new today and it worked great, we ended up with him climbing up me to get on my shoulder and just staying there  he has an obsession with my face lol, he kept pressing his beak to my nose. But it was a nice change of pace. And now that I know what works for him and is safe I am going to keep doing it.


----------



## Elliriyanna (Dec 16, 2014)

He is content just sitting on my sleeve


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

What a cute picture!  That's great to hear! :clap: 

Congratulations, you must be very pleased he decided to come and hang out with you


----------



## Elliriyanna (Dec 16, 2014)

He actually climbed up my arm to sit on my hood lol. But yes I am THRILLED !!! I would have posted that picture but I usually don't post pictures of me online.


----------



## Elliriyanna (Dec 16, 2014)

He seems to be making some progress, I actually carried him for a while on my hand. He of course still needs work, but he also seems content just sitting with me.

He seems to have good days and bad days.


----------



## Elliriyanna (Dec 16, 2014)

Well here is where I am with Oogi ... when he is in his cage he still doesn't really come to be with me but if I offer my hand usually he will climb up, When he is out he does his own thing but again if I offer my hand usually he climbs up my arm.

I am assuming I am doing this whole bonding thing right? He has no interest in fresh foods or taking treats etc. but I am sure in time we can figure things out.


----------



## Elliriyanna (Dec 16, 2014)

I FINALLY got Oogi to eat from my hand  He decided a sprig of millet I was holding looked tasty  Once he accepts food more readily we can work on training


----------



## Elliriyanna (Dec 16, 2014)

I am new to birds .. But I think Oogi is trying to preen me


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Elliriyanna said:


> I am new to birds .. But I think Oogi is trying to preen me


If he's gently nibbling you or "beaking" you or playing with your hair, then yes, he's trying to preen you! It sounds like little Oogi is really startling to love you


----------



## Elliriyanna (Dec 16, 2014)

He does play with my hair and he frequently " beaks " my nose when I give him kisses. He doesn't come when called yet, but when he tries to fly off and I go get him he happily jumps into my hand.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

That's adorable :jumping:


----------



## Elliriyanna (Dec 16, 2014)

I am completely in love


----------

